# TPMS Reads low?



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I run 41 front and 39 rear and my DIC is off about .5 lbs.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

DIC is off a little bit (1 PSI) in mine. It doesn't bother me. As long as the tires are even across the axle and around the right pressure it's all good for me.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think I read in our Equinox manual that they can be calibrated...I'll have to check though, definitely won't swear to it...


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

Heh, my TPMS is off but the other way around. It gives me a reading of 37 or 38 when my two gauges show 35.

I have tried running 35 in all tires but I am no automotive expert. Vetterin do you have any specific reason why you run about 40?


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

Mine is definitely off, but varies depending on the outside air temp. Cold temp with a gauge is the same whether it is 50 degrees, or 70 degrees outside air temp reading 35psi cold. The DIC will show 30psi when it is in the 50 degree range, and will show 33psi when it is closer to 70 degrees outside. And even though my gauge shows the same pressure on all 4 tires, the DIC will show different pressures in all 4 until I make it around the block and then the back two will even out and the front will show even after about 5 miles. I have checked my gauge off of 2 different high end racing gauges so I trust it.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...also, remember: the sunny side tires will slow higher pressures than the shady side tires.


----------

